# Pant/Jacket to match my ZF1 boots?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Once i get my tax return ill be able to spend about $300 for pants and a jacket. Im looking for something that will match these boots. Any ideas? Hopefully something with 15k/10g waterproofing.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Unless if you are planning on buying snowboard capris your boots will be covered by your pants. Who cares if it matches or not. With that said if i were you I would get black fairly baggy pants with a red jacket.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i keep my pants up with my ankle strap on my bindings cause i like to see my bindings/boots lol

i wish this jacket was red instead of orange


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

here, this combo is in your price range. jacket is only 8k waterproofing though.

jacket
Save on DC Servo Snowboard Jacket Athletic Red - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

pants.15k/10k
Save on Special Blend P3 Annex Snowboard Pants Black - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
Save on Foursquare Q Snowboard Pants Black - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

this would be a sweet combo.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> i keep my pants up with my ankle strap on my bindings cause i like to see my bindings/boots lol
> 
> i wish this jacket was red instead of orange


naww man that jacket is hideous. it's best to have simple solid colors.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> here, this combo is in your price range. jacket is only 8k waterproofing though.
> 
> jacket
> Save on DC Servo Snowboard Jacket Athletic Red - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
> ...


both those pants are sweet. the jacket looks shiny to me which makes it ugly. i really want some kind of brown/gold mixed into the jacket too thats why i like that analog jacket, plus it looks like a letter jacket and im big into sports lol

i like this one too, but its also kinda orange


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> both those pants are sweet. the jacket looks shiny to me which makes it ugly. i really want some kind of brown/gold mixed into the jacket too thats why i like that analog jacket, plus it looks like a letter jacket and im big into sports lol
> 
> i like this one too, but its also kinda orange


maybe?
HOLDEN MENS COACHES JACKET Mens Snowboard Clothing Jackets Jackets - Shell


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This Jacket:
Bonfire Baker Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2011

This Pant:
Bonfire Spectral Mens Snowboard Pants 2011


















If you're into that starter jacket look, I highly suggest you hold off until 2012 lines come out. Tons of starter designs for 2012. Also seeing a lot more Earthy tones and plaid across the board.

Burton has really cool starter jacket designs coming out. Some with their original logos on it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

pleasssssse no plaid. they look like pajamas.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

nah i wont do plaid. itll either be a solid color or something like letterman jacket


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Whatchoo guys got against plaid anyway huh??? Trying to say something? We can take this outside!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

plaid would be perfectly fine...if i was a logger! lol


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> plaid would be perfectly fine...if i was a logger! lol


buuurn. i think you just got burrrrned,


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

now im thinking bout this with some black or beige pants









maybe these, or something this color


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

```
http://www.dogfunk.com/nomis-sc-simon-chamberlain-jacket-mens
```


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

)(ood said:


> ```
> http://www.dogfunk.com/nomis-sc-simon-chamberlain-jacket-mens
> ```


there goes my whole budget.

Possibly you didnt read my first post lol


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha. I guess I didn't. Pretty sick coat though!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah it is.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Nomis SC Simon Chamberlain Jacket - Men's - $111.99 - 60% off

hurry up and buy!


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

was just gonna post that! hopefully he sees this thread!!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

too late.

it's funny how the shit you search for shows up on ads all the damn time! they are all connected i tell yah!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i didnt see the whiskey link, but i wont have the money till my taxes get here (around the end of the month) so i guess it wouldnt have mattered lol thanks for the help though!


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

Leo said:


> This Jacket:
> Bonfire Baker Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2011
> 
> This Pant:
> ...


I'd have to side with this setup. Although, good luck with finding that jacket in your size and color.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

i know you don't like plaid but....


----------

